# Dog food recipes!



## missllama (Apr 5, 2009)

Howdy everyone

I was wondering who makes home made dog food on here? 
what do u feed ur dogs?

would be great if everyone could post up there recipes to share!
my little doogster can be a bit fussy with food, and i dont like giving him preservatives and colours flavours etc i like spoiling him and making him some home made food that is healthy for him

so would love everyone to share some recipes please


----------



## Hawkei (Apr 5, 2009)

Each day, our dog eats the following, mixed through with 1kg of pet food (preservative, additive free) which we have delivered by a company called 'Tucker Tub'.

In the pot: 1 cup rice, 1 cup pasta, 1 cup oats, water - cook and cool
In a bowl: Soak 1 cup 'Vet's All Natural', 1 tablespoon garlic, 1.5 cups water - let sit for 12 hours

Cheers.


----------



## Kirby (Apr 5, 2009)

No dog is fussy. 

they are smart animals and know if they wait, you will fold and give them the good stuff. they are pack animals and need to eat when there told, and what their told. 

its good to hear you love your dog enough to cook for it, but really. keep on track of his vits and mins, a cooked or BARF diet is usually low in essentials. stay on track and suppliment. and dont forget bones!! his teeth will rott without a dry kibble or the like. 

hawkei. Tucker Time? go Dr Bruce's premium choice... good stuff.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 5, 2009)

I used to make my own dog food:

cooked roo meat, rice or pasta, peas, carrots, broccoli & garlic. Bag it up into little freezer bags & freeze.

Had to stop feeding rice & pasta as one dog turned out to be a ciliac, its not uncommon in dogs and it can make them quite ill.

now our dogs are getting older, we just feed them high quality dry food full time and cooked roo meat & veigies (3days a week) & 3/4 tspn of sashas blend. That sashas blend is great for old dogs with arthritic ailments. They dont seem to get as sore or stiff.


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 5, 2009)

premium dry dog food is it for my dogs too. pig ears, RAW MEATY bones (lol when i studied animal science the lady used to yell RAW MEATY BONES!!!), chicken carcasses are some of the treats mine get.
my grandmas little dogs are just like your dog. spoilt rotten to only eat what they want to eat. but they now live next door to us and they eat what I WANT THEM TO EAT!! dry dog food and thats it. if they don't eat what i tell them then they starve. 
End of story.
Don't let your dog walk all over you and make you cook it food. in all honesty if dogs were in the wild would they be cooking their food? give your dog meaty brisket bones, chicken carcasses for their meat part of it, and dry dog biscuits.
dogs are carnivores. they eat meat (bones included). they do not run around in the wild cooking up mince, pasta and vegies.
just as you feed snakes their natural food, so should you feed your dog the same.
oh man i feel like a nazi, but I try and help out as many people as I can regarding their dogs diets. At my obedience club I am the go to lady. :-D lol


----------



## Troyster (Apr 5, 2009)

I cook up 1kg of roo mince and 1kg of chicken mince (combined together) with 250-300 grams of pasta, a bag of frozen vegies and 2 teaspoons of garlic.They also get dry bits mixed in with it to bulk it out.They also get a couple of eggs each per week too.

Be careful not to over do the eggs or garlic though as to much can be harmful.I also dont give my dogs broccoli as it is toxic to dogs.

Im the same Lana,i like to know exactly what my dogs are eating and if i wouldnt eat it they dont get fed it.


----------



## Hawkei (Apr 5, 2009)

Kirby said:


> a cooked or BARF diet is usually low in essentials.


 
I understand a BARF Diet to be a Biologically Appropriate Raw Food Diet. (AKA Bones And Raw Food Diet). Certainly not lacking the essentials! Never had any probs with Tucker Tub, but will keep Dr. Bruce's Premium Choice in mind. Bones should be available to dogs at all times. Not only are they good for their teeth - they're fun too! Anyone else used 'Vet's All Natural'? We buy it in a 15kg box - fantastic stuff.

Cheers.


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 5, 2009)

Troyster said:


> I cook up 1kg of roo mince and 1kg of chicken mince (combined together) with 250-300 grams of pasta, a bag of frozen vegies and 2 teaspoons of garlic.They also get dry bits mixed in with it to bulk it out.They also get a couple of eggs each per week too.
> 
> Be careful not to over do the eggs or garlic though as to much can be harmful.I also dont give my dogs broccoli as it is toxic to dogs.
> 
> Im the same Lana,i like to know exactly what my dogs are eating and if i wouldnt eat it they dont get fed it.


 
Just to let you know that Broccoli is only toxic in very large amounts. My dog likes to eat frozen broccoli and cauliflower every now and again and to no such luck has she dropped off yet... :shock: KIDDING! oh poor Binka...


----------



## kandi (Apr 5, 2009)

when we do a cow kill i save the liver kidney heart etc bring to the boil let sit remove if it were vegetables it would be refered as blanched . or pet mince gravy rice peas corn same cook let cool . my mutties love that as well


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Apr 5, 2009)

Kirby said:


> No dog is fussy.
> 
> they are smart animals and know if they wait, you will fold and give them the good stuff. they are pack animals and need to eat when there told, and what their told.
> 
> ...


 
i agree NO dog is fussy their just VERY smart!

my step-mum makes dog food she cooks up a big load of mince,adds veggies ect.She has two labs so they eat abit she also gives them carrots through the day as treats.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 5, 2009)

Now here I was thinking you wanted recipes using dog .....as cat is to chicken dog is to beef


----------



## Kirby (Apr 5, 2009)

Hawkei said:


> I understand a BARF Diet to be a Biologically Appropriate Raw Food Diet. (AKA Bones And Raw Food Diet). Certainly not lacking the essentials! Never had any probs with Tucker Tub, but will keep Dr. Bruce's Premium Choice in mind. Bones should be available to dogs at all times. Not only are they good for their teeth - they're fun too! Anyone else used 'Vet's All Natural'? We buy it in a 15kg box - fantastic stuff.
> 
> Cheers.



Vets all natural is Dr Bruces (Premium choice) ... im looking at it right now. lol. 

what i ment by cooked meals and barf being lacking is the home recipes often dont have it all. the branded 'B.A.R.F' seems to be a fine whole diet. its more the grannies (and other dog slaves) who cook chicken breast, rice, pasta and veg.. and no supliments. 

for those wanting the best in premium dry dog food... look out for Eagle Pack Holistic Select... i would eat it!!


----------



## australia09 (Apr 5, 2009)

wow some people spoil their dogs by cooking food :S the only time we cook food for the dogs is in winter and heres our recipedepends on size of dog)
fill a pot with about 2L of water, add home brand vegetables and rice (pasta is ok aswell) add gravy. mix it through. add mince if you have some spare otherwise put in home brand wheat bix and dry dog food to create a stew type mixture. they love it, keeps them warm and happy.


----------



## python blue (Apr 5, 2009)

Im the same i like to know what my dog eats as if its not good enough for her its not good enough for me to eat it really depends on the day but it always contain chicken mince, kangaroo mince, rice, veggies and eggs aswell as dry dog food, pig ears, roo chews and bones that basically what see gets.


----------



## candycaine (Apr 5, 2009)

my siberians are on a home made meal every night, the tin stuff and dog biscuits make them sick, so there on:

3 cups of rice, 
choped vegies ie: 
1 carrot
leafy pary of the celery chopped
3 cloves garlic chopped
cabage chopped

can add an egg for shiny coat

and I add 1klo of chicken wings 

I sometimes add 3 bags of tea (keeps ticks off)
but remove after it's all cooked 

ADD HALF BOILER OF WATER (pan)

thats it, I feed it to them as a soup or a thick rice meal.

it turns out much cheaper and much more healthier for them and you don't need to put camicals on them for ticks apart from worming and health shots that the vet does.


----------



## candycaine (Apr 5, 2009)

I also give the girls raw meat bones and stew bones, sometimes give them biscuits but not often due to them getting the runs, the girls on this as a special diet that the vets perscribed for them, my girl raven suffers from a desease its a prolapsed intestine so keeping her on a stricked diet is assentual, I don't see the pint on making 2 meals completely different and if it's better for them then the tin food or dog sausage logs then thats what they be getting. 

they absolutly love it as well, I make them ice blocks of hidden fruit and water as well and they love them, but it's a treat


----------



## tooninoz (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh no...one of those "my-dog-is-better-fed-than-your-dog-and-I'll-argue-it-til-Im-blue-in-the-face" threads.

Contestant 1: "My dog is using Premium Grade Dr. Franks Holistic mix for Canin!!" (it's trendy to spell canine that way in Australia).

Contestant 2: "Really? Let me introduce....BARF!!!"

Contestant 1: Oh..... well, I also mix in Kangaroo that has been slaughtered _only _after a waning moon....

Contetant 2: Yes, but my grains are imported from the old Silk Road, gently permeated with a smoky aroma and I don't allow kangaroo!! I prefer aged (farmed, not wild) camel from sub-1000ft zones in the Saharan Plains....and only after a Haitian doctor has rubbed a traditional yellow mud paste on its belly....


----------



## the.badger (Apr 5, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Oh no...one of those "my-dog-is-better-fed-than-your-dog-and-I'll-argue-it-til-Im-blue-in-the-face" threads.
> 
> Contestant 1: "My dog is using Premium Grade Dr. Franks Holistic mix for Canin!!" (it's trendy to spell canine that way in Australia).
> 
> ...



Tehehe!

My dawgs get Hills Science Diet and a bit of whatever I'm having, as well as anything that's been sitting in the fridge for a couple of days.


----------



## BlindSnake (Apr 5, 2009)

Two words.

Royal Canin. (thats because it's french tooninoz)

It's the best..


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Some dry biscuits and chicken necks, chicken wings or something similiar is all my dog gets. Occasionly she will get fed some canned food but she gets nothing like has been posted in this thread! :shock:


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 6, 2009)

My Aussie Bulldog gets

1kg of roo mince (human grade)
1kg of mince chicken
1kg of frozen vegies (no onion no broccoli)
300g of cooked rissoni (filler for carbs so optional or change to pasta if preferable)
3 tins of sardines in oil (olive oil)
2 table spoons of garlic
60 ml of flaxseed oil.

Mix all together properly with food processor or by hand.
Batch up into 200g servings
Feed with dog kibble of choice


----------



## mark83 (Apr 6, 2009)

My dog has food allergies so he has to have dry food from the vet. $120 for a 5kg bag. Dearer than a bag of prawns


----------



## tooninoz (Apr 6, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> Two words.
> 
> Royal Canin. (thats because it's french tooninoz)
> 
> It's the best..



de nouveau à l'école pour moi, madame!
merci!


----------



## BlindSnake (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, back to school for you...


----------



## Lovemydragons (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I have 2 sharp-peis, and known to be less protein tollerant than other breeds they get premium dry dog food, usually chicken or fish based.

They don't get people food so they don't know what people food is. They get dog treats, raw bones, greenies toothbrush things etc. 

Our dogs are spoilt. But basically unless you give them special (people) food, they don't know what it is and they wont want it. They're dogs, they eat dog food.


----------



## Kirby (Apr 6, 2009)

LOL.. royal canin. 

your probably the one who pronounces it canine anyway. 

if you want to know whats in your dog food. look at the ingrediants. Hill Science diet IMO has one of the worst ingrediant lists of all premium foods. full of fillers, and cerials.. CORN? they put them in as carbs but they admit its filler. 

Go EaglePack Holistic!!!


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2009)

troy where do u buy ur roo meat from in adel? i use to get mine down the rd and now it closed nto many places around here sell it at the moment 
i hate the smell of the stuff but doogie loves it and roo bones he goes nuts for them!

and thats sad about ur dog mrfeud whats it alergic too? has it been like it its whole life?


----------



## tonk (Apr 6, 2009)

my dogs are working pig dogs but also my best mates.. dont want any crap put on me bout hunting just sharing my diet as i have a very strong bond with my mutts and love em almost like my son..

they get a good working dog kibble and faramo vitamins (ghound vitamins aids in muscle recovery) with pig, roo, or goat meat nearly every day..as well as a whole chopped up carrot and raw egg once a wk (carrots vitamins are well used by dogs) and occasionally mackeral fish in oil for a meal.. they also get pig legs with the hair and bones etc which is important for a dog to consume skin, hair etc and they also get raw cow shin bones bout once a wk too... bout every fortnight they get a bone only starve day, which is important to any dog as if they were in the wild.. approx 80% of dogs getting around are obese..

love some of the other diets on this thread good to see pple looking after their animals.. 

cheers tonks


----------



## PhilK (Apr 6, 2009)

God there's a lot of plant matter going into these recipes! Furhtermore, most of them sound so good I would eat them! Chicken and roo mince, garlic, veges and pasta? Yes please.


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2009)

eww phil i wouldnt eat roo meat if u paid me that stuff makes me wana yack just the smell of it lol!
i love giving it to my dog tho lol coz i no its healthy and he loves the stuff

is that one of ur doggies in ur pic tonk? what sort of dog is it? looks beautiful! sounds like ur dogs get a good diet too!


----------



## jay76 (Apr 6, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> premium dry dog food is it for my dogs too. pig ears, RAW MEATY bones (lol when i studied animal science the lady used to yell RAW MEATY BONES!!!), chicken carcasses are some of the treats mine get.
> my grandmas little dogs are just like your dog. spoilt rotten to only eat what they want to eat. but they now live next door to us and they eat what I WANT THEM TO EAT!! dry dog food and thats it. if they don't eat what i tell them then they starve.
> End of story.
> Don't let your dog walk all over you and make you cook it food. in all honesty if dogs were in the wild would they be cooking their food? give your dog meaty brisket bones, chicken carcasses for their meat part of it, and dry dog biscuits.
> ...



I agree nearly. Some of the super premium foods on the market believe dogs are herbavours eg(hills science diet) using the main ingredient of corn in most of there foods. But my pick is eukanuba which I believe is the best on the market. How can you mesure how much omega 3 and 6 , Glucosamine protein and calcium are in the food if you make them up yourself. Any food like hills, eukanuba, Advance, plo plan, royal canin and nutra will be much better than making your own. Nutro is the newest premium food on the market and is organic (made in australia). Things Like calcium have to be carefully watched when giving to dogs for strong bone growth. If Anyone has seen a large breed dog fed on too much calcium they will know what I am talking about. Large breed premium dry foods have less calcium in them to slow the bone growth and help with joint problems later in life. I have seen dogs fed on large amounts of chicken frames have very bent legs at the age of 12 months. Cheers Jarrod


----------



## jay76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Forgot to add I costs me 85c each a day to feed my staffys on eukanuba


----------



## troy9 (Apr 6, 2009)

i buy chicken frame mince from leonards. cost me $1 a kilo. has the liver still in it when they mince it. i cook that up with rice and veges. stinks like anything but our boys love it. cheap and healthy, can't beat that!!!


----------



## BlindSnake (Apr 7, 2009)

Kirby said:


> LOL.. royal canin.
> 
> your probably the one who pronounces it canine anyway.


 

???

Do I sense a hair up there? or did you not mean for that to come across a tad rude?


The people who put us onto RC bred one of our boxers. They have both been international all breeds show judges for around 40 years. They judge all over Aus, in the UK, US, Middle East, Asia, Canada, and also judge at Westminster.

They have been breeding the best boxers in Aus for 35 years, and have found RC to be the best dry food for boxers.
As anyone with boxers knows, they will suck down their kibble and will be lucky if a tooth actually goes through a few pieces of it! This means the pieces go down whole and the dog does not get the best out of his food.

This is why canin have a boxer specific food in very large pieces which the dog is forced tto chew - which is also good for the teeth. 

The amount of canin required for a dog to recieve all the nutrition it needs is tiny! If you took out the corn, or as you say, filler, they would have empty feeling tummies,, and a tiny handfull of food in their bowl.

We tried it on our elderly boxer who has suffered ulcerative colitis for years, and who has not been able to eat ANY type of packaged dog food, wet or dry, for over 5 years.
I gave him just a handful first.. no runs! Then I tried a cup full...no runs! 
I was so shocked, I thought Id just try a bowl full, and see what happens, NO RUNS!!


----------



## christo (Apr 7, 2009)

Hawkei said:


> Bones should be available to dogs at all times. Not only are they good for their teeth - they're fun too!
> 
> Cheers.



In some situations this is not good advice. If you have 2 (or more) dogs left alone in a confined area, I wouldn't leave bones out. Dominant dogs can become very aggro when they have a bone and submissive dogs can spend their time living in fear. It is best to only give bones to 2 dogs if they have enough space to avoid each other completely if there is any conflict. And enough space for the submissive dog to find a comfortable spot to stay away from the dominant dog if they feel threatened.

I'm no expert, but my dogs don't get along when bones are around and one of them is nervous as hell if the other dog is close by with a bone and she doesn't have an escape route. I would not leave bones with them unsupervised if I didn't have a big back yard.

As for recipes - 
1. open bag of "supercoat"
2. give food to dogs.
Too easy!


----------



## Sarah24 (Apr 7, 2009)

if theyre fussy the best thing you can give them is the stock standard chicken/rice/veggie mix. and if you want them to start eating 'normal' dogfood as well, try something like Hills Science Diet, its great for them and there are so many different types to suit your dog. If they have a weak stomach (could be the reason why your dog is fussy..??) try them on something like Hill Science Diet I/D food.


----------



## Sarah24 (Apr 7, 2009)

Kirby said:


> LOL.. royal canin.
> 
> your probably the one who pronounces it canine anyway.
> 
> ...


 
oh and btw kirby...if you ask your vet you will probably find that Science Diet is one of the main foods they recommend.

and also...to anyone who gives their dogs sausages, hamburger meat, etc (like chucking them the extra sausage from your BBQ) STOP! it is so easy to give your dog gastro from this as they dont tolerate fat the way humans do. and not only is gastro gross, it makes them very sick and they will be out of action for quite a while.


----------



## tonk (Apr 7, 2009)

hey missllama yeah hes my big boy Arnie, hes a Bull Arab x Mastiff/Wolfhound.. hes a big sook bout 4 and half now been my best mate since he was 10wks old..


----------



## missllama (Apr 7, 2009)

aww what a cool mix lol! does look like a big dog tonk!


----------



## kakariki (Apr 7, 2009)

My dogs get chicken carcasses, chicken mince (which is made from the carcasses & the livers etc all minced up) dry food ad lib ( I get the vegie, grains one from Pedigree), leftover kid's vegies and sheep necks when available. They also get whole, plucked & cleaned chooks when we do a cull. I don't cook their food (although sometimes the microwave does over thaw it, lol. Is there a valid reason for cooking food other than offal?) Aragorn gets roo occasionally but Dana wont eat it. I give them canned cat food, the Seafood Platter one, maybe once or twice a month. They both scrounge around the backyard for any eggs that the chooks have thoughtfully left for them too! Not something I encourage though cos their farts are DISGUSTING!!!!!lol.
I agree with Christo re bones. I give my dogs bones but ONLY when I am home for the day as Aragorn can get a bit nuts when he has a bone. They get cow bones when we can get them especially the thigh bone cut in half length way. And bones should NEVER be cooked. They splinter and cause choking & death. My o/h lost his best showdog that way when a visitor gave him a chop bone! It's something he said he will never forget, it was so distressing.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 8, 2009)

Sarah24 said:


> oh and btw kirby...if you ask your vet you will probably find that Science Diet is one of the main foods they recommend.
> 
> and also...to anyone who gives their dogs sausages, hamburger meat, etc (like chucking them the extra sausage from your BBQ) STOP! it is so easy to give your dog gastro from this as they dont tolerate fat the way humans do. and not only is gastro gross, it makes them very sick and they will be out of action for quite a while.


 Actually, (Don't mean to offend anyone here), but Science Diet _is _full of fillers, which is pretty bad for your dog, Apparently, Vets don't learn that much about whats in different brands of foods, and they are paid to recommend Science Diet. I agree with the No sausage meat etc, I only give that to my dog once a year - if that (how often we have Barbeques).

I used to have a Husky and we wanted him to be a musher :lol:

So we made him up special meals to make him build up some muscle and to make him stay very healthy, Dont quote me on this,but I think this is what we did:

1. Boil some water
2. Add some pasta
3. Add 2 eggs.
4. Add a couple of diced vegies
5. Add some minced wet dog food
6. Stir it all up
7. Take it out and then try to drain it, shove it in the freezer, then when you want to use it, simply take it out, sit it on the bench and defrost it - I think.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 8, 2009)

My dog gets tin dog food (whatever gets brand gets bought) and a cup or two of dry biscuits. And sometimes the leftovers, whenever we have something that he might like.


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Apr 8, 2009)

never EVER give your dog chicken bones! i repeat NEVER! they can spilter in their throat and kill them! please please never give your dog chicken unless its completely free from bones, especially cookeed ones (they splinter even more easily than raw ones).


----------



## missllama (Apr 8, 2009)

miss kaos i have never had a problem with raw chicken necks or anything... i know u dont cook chicken bones etc and give them to ur dogs because they splinter but i have never known them to be a problem raw? apart from the horrible farts u have to put up with later... lol


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Apr 8, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> miss kaos i have never had a problem with raw chicken necks or anything... i know u dont cook chicken bones etc and give them to ur dogs because they splinter but i have never known them to be a problem raw? apart from the horrible farts u have to put up with later... lol


 no sorry chicken necks seem to be fine, both from personal experience and vet's opinion, but yes i have heard of raw chicken bones splintering, and have seen cooked chicken bones splinter.


----------



## tonk (Apr 8, 2009)

dogs digest and extract nurients differently to humans from their foods for energy dogs need fat.. eg fatty meat or fat offcuts from the butchers, this doesnt make them fat as they braek it down for energy and stamina.. its like the equivalent of giving us pasta and rice, its a slow buring energy source for us..

dogs dont use pasta and rice like we do its mainly just a filler for them

jmo tonks


----------



## Sarah24 (Apr 8, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Actually, (Don't mean to offend anyone here), but Science Diet _is _full of fillers, which is pretty bad for your dog, Apparently, Vets don't learn that much about whats in different brands of foods, and they are paid to recommend Science Diet. I agree with the No sausage meat etc, I only give that to my dog once a year - if that (how often we have Barbeques).


 
lol...i AM one of those people that sell and recommend science diet. And yes we do know what is in the food and i wouldnt make such sweeping statements like that. Vets and vet nurses do actually care about the animals and dont just sell things in a business point of view as it is unethical. Most dog foods you will find are FULL of fillers and you will find that Science Diet is one of the better ones. Also, because it has such a range for all ages, sizes and specific conditions of dogs and cats then you are bound to find something that agrees with your pet. And if you hate Science Diet that much then try Eukenaba.


----------



## jay76 (Apr 8, 2009)

All the super premium foods we sell eg euk, science diet have 0% fillers. Advance has 60% chicken in it and the others are close to that. Science diet uses corn as a main ingredient in most of there foods. Most premium foods have corn in them for long lasting energy for the dogs. If you sell these foods sarah24 I sugest you go and do all the training co****s on them. I have been specializing in dog nutrition for a fair while now and have done all the training co****s on the super premium food and can say there is 0% fillers in most of the top end food. My personal pick is eukanuba and feed my staffys on it. Cheers Jarrod


----------



## Sarah24 (Apr 8, 2009)

It isnt me in particular who sells it, its the vets i work with and my bosses, im just one of the nurses...lol...but basically im with you jay76, i would pick eukanuba (which i spelt competely wrong before ) and science diet which is what i feed my dog. I understand that corn is a main ingredient in the Science diet food but i think that is something many consider a filler on this forum (?? just guessing)
other things such as pasta and rice are also considered fillers apparently and you will also find that as a substantial part of a lot of leading brands...so i guess you could say there are fillers in good brands but it depends on what you consider a filler but that doesnt make the brand bad for your dog.

P.S Jay76, i dont usually work reception at the vet that i work at so am often not 'talking up' products to customers, im pretty sure i will be doing a lot of reception next year though and when that happens there are compulsary courses that us nurses must take.

P.P.S. lol sorry everyone...i get the feeling this post makes no sense at all but i think you get the idea


----------



## jay76 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fillers that you find in cheap foods are things like cereal, that the dog does not get anything out of and just poo out. If the food is good for a dog it will only poo once a day, should be no smell to it and should be firm Cheers Jarrod


----------



## PhilK (Apr 9, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Actually, (Don't mean to offend anyone here), but Science Diet _is _full of fillers, which is pretty bad for your dog, Apparently, Vets don't learn that much about whats in different brands of foods, and they are paid to recommend Science Diet.


What a load of rubbish.. we did an entire nutrition subject last year where we learnt exactly what is needed in a dog food. Then we did a HUGE assignment where we compared many different type of dog foods, and analysed all their contents. Don't make such an uneducated statement in future - how would you know what vets learn? Unless you are a vet... or involved somehow in setting up the vet school curriculums.

As for filler - so what? Everybody's home made recipes contain a whole lot of fillers too.. In fact almost every single recipe so far has had them. Why is it so bad a company includes fillers?


----------



## missllama (Apr 11, 2009)

do u have any u dont reccomend phil after doing all the study?


----------



## PhilK (Apr 12, 2009)

Hahaha I don't remember Miss, sorry.. When I study I have a "Learn & Flush" method... I cram like crazy and know everything, and a month later I forget evvvverrrything!

From memory though, there was no real surprises. All the well known good foods are good - Hill's, Eukanuba etc are good. Advantage is pretty good too. The Coles variety - like Purina - are rubbish


----------



## christo (Apr 15, 2009)

jay76 said:


> Fillers that you find in cheap foods are things like cereal, that the dog does not get anything out of and just poo out. If the food is good for a dog it will only poo once a day, should be no smell to it and should be firm Cheers Jarrod



No smell to it? Are you serious? Maybe you are mistaking rocks for dog poos.


----------



## Noongato (Apr 16, 2009)

My dog recipe was all the crap out of the fridge. Devon, steak, chicken, chicken necks, bacon etc etc then canned stuff like spaghetti, noodles, pasta, cereal, rice etc etc, all together in a giant stew pot, boil and add veggies and a couple cans of dog food, and then to suck up excess water i put dry dog bikkies in the mix. 

Big disgusting sludge, but they loved it. Now im too lazy and its a can, scraps and a whole bag of dry food outside at all times.


----------



## LauraM (Apr 16, 2009)

thats how i feed my dog every night :lol:


----------



## LauraM (Apr 16, 2009)

We use to give my dog bones but she has been put off them ever since she bit off a chunk and it ripped her stomache... blood was comming out for days, everywere


----------

